# good hamster cages?



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

i have a syrian teddy bear hamster named tickle,







and this is his current cage:



he seems to be happy there, despite some bar chewing. so im wondering if there are any bigger cages(preferably available at petsmart or petco) that people have had good luck with, especially with bigger hamsters like syrians.


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

Hi Kelly! Tickles is a cutie. I have a dwarf myself. Hamsters are adorable little buggers. :3

A minimum of of 360 sq inches is recommended for a syrian hamster. The first picture here: http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/topic/61972-minimum-cage-size/ is what it looks like. Unfortunately, the majority hamster cages sold at any pet store do not meet that. An inexpensive, spacious (and easy to clean!) alternative is using a plastic storage bin: http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/topic/67372-how-to-make-a-bin-cage/. I have one...although it's just the bin since I'm not handy. x: Here is a tutorial on how to measure: http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/topic/73784-measuring-cages/. 

I highly recommended joining that community...it's very informative and the community is quite nice. They're like the hamster version of this site. ^^
http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/topic/61972-minimum-cage-size/


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Ugh I'm going to do you a favor and save you a headache. First finding a 360 sq inch cage is not only impossible it's impractical. My hammies cage is 24" x 13 1/2 " and is way too big for my dwarf, in fact it's ment for a syrian. But as a rule a thumb the bigger the cage the better, even though it doesn't have to be HUGE.

For some useful info here is the ASPCA's recommendations for hamsters: http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/small-pet-care/hamster-care.aspx

Also your hamster....IT'S SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE! :3


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

What would be impractical about finding a decent sized habitat? I'm not asking the OP to get that exact measurement. The majority of hamster cages are small, it would be like sticking a betta in a bowl. Hence, I suggested another option to the OP, which could also help with the bar chewing. No need to shoot me down. :-?


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I wasn't shooting you down, if you feel you need or want a cage like that then so be it. Most don't have space for a cage that big, and I've kept a syrian in less. I don't know where people get these arbitrary measurements but it needs to stop. It make others who are trying to research decent care confused, but also places a guilt trip on them by making them think that if it's not that size it's somehow animal abuse.

The cage I bought is the biggest I could find without going and getting a fishtank to house it. And fish tanks, while practical, often do not provide enough ventilation for any of the fumes that a small animal procduces. Though this is mostly due to user error by putting on an enclosed shelf or improper lid as opposed to in the open with a screen top. In addition fish tanks are heavy and made of glass.

Really when it comes down to it, it doesn't matter which you use so long as they are kept and cleaned properly. Honostly Momo's last cage was 135 1/2 sq inches and he was happy in it, I wasn't though because I wanted him to have more things in his cage besides a wheel and hut. Things like a hanging salt lick, a tube, chew toys, and a larger wheel that doesn't need to be on the bars. I wouldn't have kept a syrian in it but it was adequate for a dwarf hamster or mouse.


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

Then I'd appreciate it if you'd stop calling the information I've pulled up 'arbitrary' and 'impractical'. While you may not agree with it, it is based on many hamster hobbyists through their own years of experience/research/etc ...and observing the changes when their hams are upgraded to homes deemed HUGE/insane in comparison to mass marketed hamster products. There is also scientific research observing hamster behavior in regards to their living space: www.ths.vetsuisse.unibe.ch/unibe/ve...e90449/e90479/files90480/Diss_Fischer_ger.pdf. Pet ownership is a constant learning experience. I've supplied the OP with information, I'm not going to have some kind of personal vendetta against anyone if they choose to do it differently.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

You said vendetta, I didn't. I was calling the thought of an exactly 360 sq inch cage arbitrary not because it is too big but because it is neary impossible to find and thus it is impractical. It is arbitrary because it seems that whoever thought it up pulled it out thin air and not by market availability, which is what most use unless they want the hassle and headache of hunting one one down.

Personally I would build a cage first, something I'm sure most have thought of but lack the skills to do.


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

Sweetea said:


> A minimum of of 360 sq inches is recommended for a syrian hamster. The first picture here: http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/topic/61972-minimum-cage-size/ is what it looks like. _*Unfortunately, the majority hamster cages sold at any pet store do not meet that.* _*An inexpensive, spacious (and easy to clean!) alternative is using a plastic storage bin: http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/topic/67372-how-to-make-a-bin-cage/*.


...I already addressed that hamster cages do not fit the 360 sq in. And the people who thought of that measurement are MORE than aware of that too, which is why they recommended DIY cages. Take a look at those links (and my post!) before making your assumptions. Hence the reason why I gave the OP a link to make her own DIY bin cage.


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

sorry, ive been kind of AWOL lately. i was against bin cages originally, but i forgot that you can put windows and such on the sides. but with store-bought cages, are all the levels and stories pretty much just for show or do hamsters actually like having them?


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

For store bought cages, yes they are for show. When it comes to hamster products, the companies target audience have always been children...so they make everything colorful/fancy.
If it's not a complete floor level, then there's the risk of falling...I can't comment whether hams like them or not though, lol. But naturally hams are more like runners than climbers.


----------

